# Oregon 450 and maps



## jimbowilly (Jan 8, 2007)

I just ordered a Garmin 450. It hasn't even arrived yet but I am trying to figure out the best way to load topos onto it.

See if I got this right.

The Garmin maps, from what I read, are crap, so I downloaded the Arizona topo from GPSFileDepot. I also downloaded BaseCamp from Garmin to manage this. With this, I can upload vector based topo maps onto the GPS unit. Am I going to be able to fit the entire AZ map onto the GPS or am I going to have to split it up somehow?

I also have Topofusion. I would use this to upload/download tracks and any custom maps I come up with.

Do I have this right? Or can Topofusion do it all?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

jimbowilly said:



> I just ordered a Garmin 450. It hasn't even arrived yet but I am trying to figure out the best way to load topos onto it.
> 
> See if I got this right.
> 
> ...


You'll be in good shape with that combination. Vector maps from GPSFileDepot and custom maps through Topofusion. It's what I use.


----------



## jimbowilly (Jan 8, 2007)

Great! Thank you.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Basecamp works, but I find Mapsource much easier to use and manage data. I find Basecamp really bloated and too complicated with it's fancy graphics interface, maybe that is just me. I use Mapsource to manage maps and date for my 60CSx and Edge 705.

GPS File Depot has a tutorial on installing Mapsource for free.


----------



## lginzkey (Apr 21, 2007)

*Mexican topo maps for Garmin Oregon 450*

Like Jimbowilly, I just ordered a Garmin Oregon 450, based on the reviews here and on other web sites, plus the recommendation of the staffer at the local REI store. Now I, too, need to figure out the software end of the equation -- and I'm a complete newbie to GPS. I bought the Oregon to help me map trails in the mountains around Oaxaca, Mexico. However, there seem to be precious few topo maps of that region that can be downloaded to any GPS device. Any suggestions?
P.S. Topofusion looks great, but apparently won't work on my Apple computer.


----------



## deadwrong666 (Aug 5, 2009)

My 450 is coming on Monday (via GPScity), Cant wait!

I just bit the bullet and bought the Canada topo DVD, judging by the sample in GArmin, it doesnt look bad to me, but I am a noob too...


----------



## Blueliner (Apr 5, 2010)

There are two versions of the Oregon that I am interested in, the 450 and 450T. I can get the 450 for around C$300, and the 450t is C$450 range. My understanding is that the t version has the topo maps (garmin?) loaded....is that correct? Or should I go for the cheaper model and find my maps elsewhere (Great lakes areas..Ontario etc.) Where does one find the maps cheaper than the difference...or are there free online sources?

Confused...

Blueliner


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Blueliner said:


> There are two versions of the Oregon that I am interested in, the 450 and 450T. I can get the 450 for around C$300, and the 450t is C$450 range. My understanding is that the t version has the topo maps (garmin?) loaded....is that correct? Or should I go for the cheaper model and find my maps elsewhere (Great lakes areas..Ontario etc.) Where does one find the maps cheaper than the difference...or are there free online sources?
> 
> Confused...
> 
> Blueliner


CLICK!!!! Quick!!!!! >>>>>> www.gpsfiledepot.com <<<<<<

How much cheaper than FREE do you want? 
And......... many maps are better than the Garmin ones. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blueliner (Apr 5, 2010)

(Got my Oregon 450 today!)

I found a map (kml) from the gpsfilesdepot, but it seems to be intended for Google Earth, it is more of a trail overlay. Can it be sent from there to my 450? 

Regards,
Blueliner


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Blueliner said:


> (Got my Oregon 450 today!)
> 
> I found a map (kml) from the gpsfilesdepot, but it seems to be intended for Google Earth, it is more of a trail overlay. Can it be sent from there to my 450?
> 
> ...


You cannot load a .kml file directly.

You can load it if you work with it first. If you convert it to a .gpx, you can load it onto the GPS as a navigable trail.

You can overlay it in Google Earth (hard way) or Topofusion (easy way) and make a Custom Map (a tiled .kmz file with tiles of specific dimensions - I think 1024x1024 pixels) to put onto the GPS. In Google Earth, you have to do everything manually. In Topofusion, you select a couple of options and TF will load it onto the GPS for you. This process will load the satellite imagery onto the GPS with the trail as part of that base imagery. You won't be able to do anything with it, but you'll be able to visually see if you are on or off the trail as mapped.


----------

